# {  فوق كل تحفظ احفظ قلبك لأن منه مخارج الحياة  }



## adel baket (1 أغسطس 2009)

_فوق كل تحفظ احفظ قلبك لأن منه مخارج الحياة.
{ أم 4: 23 }
تحب الرب الهك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك
ومن كل فكرك.
{ مت 22: 37 }​_

_يمثل قلب الانسان أعمق ما فيه,ومركز
شخصيته,ونقطة التركيز لبواعثه,ومصدر
قواه الحيوية, وخلفية حياته العاطفية,
وتصرفاته,وحكمته,وكل ادراكه,وكل ذكائه..​_

_والله لا ينظر الى ظاهرنا بل الى داخل
كياننا, الى قلبنا..انه يعرف ما نفكر فيه
وما نحبه, وهو يريد أن يعطينا قلبآ جديدآ
لأنه منذ دخول الخطية الى العالم أصبح 
قلب الانسان نبعآ ملوثآ من الخطية....​_

_لأنه من الداخل من قلوب الناس تخرج
الأفكار الشريرة:زنى, فسق, قتل, طمع,
خبث, مكر, عهارة, عين شريرة,تجديف,
كبرياء, جهل,(مر7: 21, 22)...​_

_ولكن الذى غلب نبع الشر يعطينا أيضآ
النصرة عليه عندما نمسك بالايمان بما عمله...​_

_كل قلبى فى شوق...نحو شخصه الكريم
لست أبغى فى حياتى...غير مجده العظيم
فقواى وحياتى...ملك ربى لا سواه
اذ بدمه شرانى...ووهبنى الحياة..​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أغسطس 2009)

تأمل راااااااااائع يا عادل 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررسى كتير على التامل 

وحشتنا جدا تأملاتك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## +Coptic+ (1 أغسطس 2009)

*كلمات جميلة
ربنا معاك*


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (1 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا ربنا يبارك

حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك خير


سلام المسيح:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## happy angel (1 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (1 أغسطس 2009)

امين

مرسي عالتامل الجميل
تحيتي​


----------



## النهيسى (2 أغسطس 2009)

_ شكرااا أخويا عادل موضوع مميز الرب يباركك​_


----------



## adel baket (2 أغسطس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> تأمل راااااااااائع يا عادل
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...





m1ged قال:


> *كلمات جميلة
> ربنا معاك*





ava_kirolos_son قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا ربنا يبارك
> 
> حياتك
> 
> ...





happy angel قال:


>





bnota_zr†a قال:


> امين
> 
> مرسي عالتامل الجميل
> تحيتي​





النهيسى قال:


> _ شكرااا أخويا عادل موضوع مميز الرب يباركك​_




_اسعدنى مروركم الجميل والرب يبارك حياتكم​_


----------



## Farida Farook (19 أغسطس 2012)

*فوق كل تحفظ احفظ قلبك لان منه مخارح الحياه*

*فوق كل تحفظ احفظ قلبك لان منه مخارح الحياه*​*
فوق كل تحفظ احفظ قلبك لأن منه مخارج الحياة.
{ أم 4: 23 }
تحب الرب الهك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك
ومن كل فكرك.
{ مت 22: 37 }

يمثل قلب الانسان أعمق ما فيه,ومركز
شخصيته,ونقطة التركيز لبواعثه,ومصدر
قواه الحيوية, وخلفية حياته العاطفية,
وتصرفاته,وحكمته,وكل ادراكه,وكل ذكائه..

والله لا ينظر الى ظاهرنا بل الى داخل
كياننا, الى قلبنا..انه يعرف ما نفكر فيه
وما نحبه, وهو يريد أن يعطينا قلبآ جديدآ
لأنه منذ دخول الخطية الى العالم أصبح 
قلب الانسان نبعآ ملوثآ من الخطية....

لأنه من الداخل من قلوب الناس تخرج
الأفكار الشريرة:زنى, فسق, قتل, طمع,
خبث, مكر, عهارة, عين شريرة,تجديف,
كبرياء, جهل,(مر7: 21, 22)...

ولكن الذى غلب نبع الشر يعطينا أيضآ
النصرة عليه عندما نمسك بالايمان بما عمله...

كل قلبى فى شوق...نحو شخصه الكريم
لست أبغى فى حياتى...غير مجده العظيم
فقواى وحياتى...ملك ربى لا سواه
اذ بدمه شرانى...ووهبنى الحياة..​*​
​


----------



## النهيسى (20 أغسطس 2012)

موضوع رائع رائع رائع
شكرا جداا​


----------

